# I bought a new to me used Ruger P 85 Mark II today



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a new to me used Ruger P 85 Mark II today.

Anyone have any experience with this gun?

I can't wait to shoot it.

I'll post a picture of it later.

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't have experience with the P85, but I do have a P89 that has been a great shooter. Relable and built like a tank. I put on some Houge grips and made the gun twice as good.

Does it look anything like this?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I finally uploaded a picture of it.










Now if I just can get out this weekend to shoot it. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------

